# fave skim recipes



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking for ideas on what to do with skim milk.

Most of my milk goes in the separator for cream and then I have all this skim left over.

I have made: mozzarella-too chewy
ricotta-bland, and chewy
cottage-pretty good

and of course, yogurt.

What do you like to do with the skim?:whatgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Drink it. ;-)


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Just updating this: skim Greek goat yogurt is awesome.


----------



## frenchELMfarms (Dec 8, 2014)

Not a recipe, but it is a good coffee creamer.


----------



## slavicbeauty (Jul 27, 2013)

We wrote a blog about it. Definitely do not disposе of it! :What to Do with Skim Milk after Cream Separation
https://www.slavicbeauty.net/what-to-do-with-skim-milk-after-cream-separation


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Well hello! I bought my separator from you! Glad to see you here.


----------



## slavicbeauty (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi! Hope you are enjoying it! This is just out of curiosity  and to help my other customers: what dairy goat you have and how much cream you usually get out of a gallon of milk on the highest setting, approximately? 
I'll be happy to help with any questions you may have about the unit in the future

all spare parts are available from our warehouse in the USA, should you need any in the future


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Let me work on your questions for a while. I am still developing all the details of my home cream making. I just got two new goats a week ago, so I'm still working out all my settings and amounts. But im close!


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here's what I have:

I milk two Lamanchas, 1 LMx Nubian cross and one Sanaan. Out of two gallons of whole milk, I get a little more than 2 cups of thick cream. I do not like solid cream, it needs to pour out, not be spooned. This has been a steep learning curve to achieve. It's very easy to end up with solid cream or cream that is too watery. 

So far, I set the screw at flush with the plastic cone, and then screw in 1/2 turn. 

But it can change with different batches.


----------



## slavicbeauty (Jul 27, 2013)

Happy to answer any questions about cream separators


----------

